# Thyroid Cancer



## Ders (Feb 25, 2010)

I swear if one more person says " Oh , that's the kind of cancer to have", I am going to Scream!!!!!:anim_63:
Now that out of the way, I had my thyroid removed on June 25, 2009. Surgery went fine, had no pain. I had cancer on both sides....
Now to the question: I feel like crap, can't sleep, no engery, either hot or cold all the time. I have been told that I have to take a higher dose of Thyroid Meds so that the cancer does not come back. I don't feel that the dose is correct. Does anyone else have these issues? :confused0031:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ders said:


> I swear if one more person says " Oh , that's the kind of cancer to have", I am going to Scream!!!!!:anim_63:
> Now that out of the way, I had my thyroid removed on June 25, 2009. Surgery went fine, had no pain. I had cancer on both sides....
> Now to the question: I feel like crap, can't sleep, no engery, either hot or cold all the time. I have been told that I have to take a higher dose of Thyroid Meds so that the cancer does not come back. I don't feel that the dose is correct. Does anyone else have these issues? :confused0031:


It is only natural that you would feel badly for a while. After all, you have been through a lot.

It is necessary to keep your TSH supressed now. Do you have recent labs for TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 with the ranges that you can share with us?

What thyroxine are you taking and how much?

Do you think you could also have low Ferritin? If your iron stores are low, it could make you feel badly as well.


----------



## M123K (Mar 17, 2010)

It's been almost 14 years now since I was diagnosed with a treated for papillary cancer of the thyroid. I had a total thyroidectomy and radiation. Looking back, it took about a year and a half or so out of my life when it happened. It took quite a while before I felt normal again. I had a high level of radiation as my cancer was in both lobes and the isthmus. Andros' comment on the ferretin is right on point. About 6 months to a year after the surgery, I was feeling very poorly. I was chewing ice - odd, I know. But soon found that my iron was very low. (chewing ice is strangely enough an indicator of low iron.) The ferritin reading was the lowest the hospital had ever seen. Once my iron was back, I felt much better. The last decade has been very good, so you will hopefully get totally back to the day when you don't think about the cancer any more.


----------



## peterson (Jun 21, 2010)

I think thyroid is a butterfly-shaped gland in your neck, just above your collarbone. It makes hormones that help the body work normally. Anyone can get cancer of the thyroid gland. But certain factors may increase the risk.


----------

